# Blush duos and textures are up on the website



## Alison (Mar 29, 2005)

The blush duos are up on the MAC site now.


----------



## charms23 (Mar 29, 2005)

Ooh! Thanks for the info, I'm gonna check them out now...


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 29, 2005)

so are textures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (The new lipsticks!) Woohoo


----------



## matthea (Mar 29, 2005)

yee ha!


----------



## ambriel (Mar 29, 2005)

oh poop!   :crap:   I was really hoping the Doubles wouldn't be LE, but it looks like they are


----------



## Julie (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm so excited! I think I am getting Trust Fund and Tiger Lily.


----------



## redrosary (Mar 29, 2005)

Dang it, MAC! Stop with all these LE lipstick colors! I'm hoping Deceptive is a smoother formula, but the same color as Brave. However, I hate it when the perfect color for me is an LE! (I am still stocking up on Tempt Me whenever possible.)


----------



## MacLover (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Mar 30, 2005)

oh my god why nowwww, I'm so broke. They look so pretty


----------



## Janice (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blepharisma* 
_The blush doubles are now up on the website.

I'm wondering if they'll fit into the blush pallettes... I really want to get a couple of the double blushes & depot them for my pallette.

So many of them look good to me! Which to get????_


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 30, 2005)

They all look so pretty I don't really wear blush but I think I'm gonna start now w/these doubles.
I might get: 
Orchid Sheen + Roseland
Bloomsberry + Tiger Lily
Blossom Up + Rose Hip
and the new textures I like are: 
Kooky
Deceptive
Cockatease

What is everyone else wanting/getting?


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 30, 2005)

thanks for telling everyone about the information. they really do apperciate it alot. Thanks


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 30, 2005)

oh LAAWD have mercy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  my wallet :!: 
*takes her "*lunch break*" to pop over to the MAC store *


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 30, 2005)

Oh my... I'll order tomorrow, I hate it because they only speak english on the Pro number.


----------



## Shannyn (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm soo excited I can't wait to buy some. Hmm I don't know which ones to get.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Oh my... I'll order tomorrow, I hate it because they only speak english on the Pro number._

 
Hopefully soon we will be able to order on line.


----------



## redrosary (Mar 30, 2005)

Teensy vent- there's an "a" in the middle of the lipstick "Cockatease." As much as some of the younger girls on the lj MAC community want it to be "cocktease," it's NOT! Argh! This is going to get on my nerves and I know it's not going away until the bloody shade is sold out. *grumble* 

I know, I'm old and cranky. lol


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll order at 8:00 AM, if I can wait less than 20 min. to place my order. I work this morning, so I can't call before Monday if I don't do this at 8:00... They are LE so I don't want to take the chance.


----------



## blepharisma (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redrosary* 
_Teensy vent- there's an "a" in the middle of the lipstick "Cockatease." As much as some of the younger girls on the lj MAC community want it to be "cocktease," it's NOT!_

 

Hahahaha.... I keep seeing people posting the name without the A...

FUNNIEST thing I have seen all day.

For the record, I personally wouldn't want to wear anything called 'cocktease' on my mouth.


----------



## redrosary (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blepharisma* 
_
For the record, I personally wouldn't want to wear anything called 'cocktease' on my mouth._

 
Excellent point.


----------



## MizMac (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't wait to see how many customers are going to ask for the "cocktease" lipstick.  I remember having a little old lady looking to replace her BJ pink lipstick from the rocket collection.  She kept calling it BJ pink, and I couldn't find the nice way to explain to her that it was DJ pink.  oh well, I could use a good laugh today!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 31, 2005)

I've ordered 5 Double Blush and 1 new Amplified lipstick. It was hard for me to speak english, and the girl didn't understand everything the first time I said it.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 31, 2005)

Im so excited! My order is on its way via ups wooohoo...It should get here today! 
*does a happy dance* My blush doubles and lipsticks will get here before my damn moistureblend!


----------



## redrosary (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizMac* 
_I can't wait to see how many customers are going to ask for the "cocktease" lipstick._

 
ROFL! That's something I didn't think about. It's bad enough seeing it written, I can only imagine how it's going to sound at a busy counter or store! You are a better person than I am- I wouldn't be able to keep a straight face. 

On a more related note, I think I'm going to splurge on a Deceptive l/s this weekend. It's been a bad week; a treat is in order.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 31, 2005)

For those interested the blush doubles will fit in the blush pans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got mine today woohoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Theyre really pretty.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pinkerpeach/Trustfund, GoldenKitty/Primpin', Blomsberry/Tiger Lily & Peachines/Blushbaby. (The last being the only matte)

Lipsticks are awesome!! I got cockAtease, Play it soft and Kooky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*does  really happy dance*


----------



## Janice (Mar 31, 2005)

Janice, how do you like cockatease? I am thinking about driving to the mall to pick this one up tonight..


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Janice, how do you like cockatease? I am thinking about driving to the mall to pick this one up tonight.._

 
OMG its so pretty!!!

Its a bright coral with a little bit of sparkles...

I took out all the lipsticks I own (a whole 7 - 10 now) and compared them to each other heh.

I took some pics on my hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ill upload em in a few minutes!


----------



## Janice (Mar 31, 2005)

awesome, have you ever seen/tried gigglefest? I am wondering if it's similar IRL, the photos look close.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 31, 2005)

Where we can see the pic??


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 31, 2005)

Im not sure if Ive seen gigglefest before. 
Mind you my lips are not very pigmented, and you can see by my skin color im ghost white...
Lets see if I can do this right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=387

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=388

this is daintycake and cockatease
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=389


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh thanks!

Can you take a pic of Double Blushes? I want to know how are your 3 Sheertone Shimmer blushes!!!

Pleeeaaaase!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, click on your pic with the right side (He... I don't know if its right or left, DROITE in french. ) and copy paste the link! This is the good link.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 31, 2005)

Im workin on it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im having major brain malfunctions right now :x


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 31, 2005)

Hahahahaha!! Good luck!! (Don't forget the pic of the Double Blush, PPPPPLEEEEEEAAAASSSEEEE)


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 31, 2005)

Frosti is pretty, I wasn't so sure when I looked at it in the tube but it looks nice on.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_By the way, click on your pic with the right side (He... I don't know if its right or left, DROITE in french. ) and copy paste the link! This is the good link._

 

Thats what Ive been doing..but it still isnt comin out :X


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 31, 2005)

Ok so Im completely brain dead...but they are all here...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_...p?user_id=1109


----------



## blepharisma (Mar 31, 2005)

oooh

ok, i totally have to get the coral/gold one
how do you like it?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 31, 2005)

OMG thhhhhhhhanks!! They are SO pretty, I'm glad that I've ordered it today!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 31, 2005)

Ha... I forgot to tell you, click on properties!!! And copy paste the link! 

For the 3 Double Blush, the link is:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=390

Like that:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=390


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blepharisma* 
_oooh

ok, i totally have to get the coral/gold one
how do you like it?_

 
Do you mean cockatease? 

heh I love it...Its really pretty.

Thank you so much prettykitty! I finally got it!


----------



## Janice (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_To hotlink images from your gallery on specktra even though they don't end in .jpg or .gif or .bmp etc you need to (within internet explorer) right click the image and then click on properties highlight and copy the URL then paste between your image tags.

*Do not use the URL at the top of the screen in your address bar.*

For Mozilla Firefox users: Right click the image, then click view image. You can then highlight and copy the URL in the address bar._

 
What I bolded is what you are doing incorrectly. I changed one of them to show you how it should look, but you should edit the others yourself to get the hang of it.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 31, 2005)

Heres Play it soft, Kooky and Cockatease. I love the textures of these..they rock!
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=393
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=392


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh.... I'm glad that I didn't order the Peachiness/BlushBaby, Peachiness look so light!

Is it Blushbaby or Blushaby?


----------



## blepharisma (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh - sorry, I didn't specify that I meant the coral/gold blush doubles.
Do you like that one?



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blepharisma* 
ok, i totally have to get the coral/gold one
how do you like it?

 
Do you mean cockatease? 

heh I love it...Its really pretty.

Thank you so much prettykitty! I finally got it!_


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Oh.... I'm glad that I didn't order the Peachiness/BlushBaby, Peachiness look so light!

Is it Blushbaby or Blushaby?_

 
Its actually much darker peach. I need to take a better pic...was rushing :x
Its Blushbaby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





/me goes to take a better pic for prettykitty


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blepharisma* 
_Oh - sorry, I didn't specify that I meant the coral/gold blush doubles.
Do you like that one?

_

 
Heh thats quite alright. I really love all of them, but honestly I havent TRIED any of em yet so Im not sure exactly how to answer! They are all so pretty to look at, I cant wait to use them, but I cant justify trying them with no other makeup on :X


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 31, 2005)

Heres a better pic of peachiness/blushbaby. If youve ever seen cheek, its quite similar but a little bit darker. Its still not perfect, but its more accurate. Its very brown..(blushbaby)


http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=402

Sorry for all the confusion. I forget that I use netcaptor and not IE...


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 31, 2005)

i got my doubles today!!!! I bought bloomsberry/tiger lilly and my friend bought pinkerpeach/trust fund..it was so hard to decide..but i love mine like a child!! I recomend go buy one!


----------



## Janice (Mar 31, 2005)

well looks like I won't be going into town tonight for cockatease. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was outside working in the garden (planting strawberries!) when the sky turned black and it started POURING and lightning. Who wants to drive in a mess like that?


----------



## blepharisma (Mar 31, 2005)

Ooh ooh... I have another question (now that someone actually HAS some of these, wheee!)

Are they the same size as regular blushes?

I want to depot depot depot!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blepharisma* 
_Ooh ooh... I have another question (now that someone actually HAS some of these, wheee!)

Are they the same size as regular blushes?

I want to depot depot depot!




_

 
Yes they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are exactly the same size


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_well looks like I won't be going into town tonight for cockatease. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was outside working in the garden (planting strawberries!) when the sky turned black and it started POURING and lightning. Who wants to drive in a mess like that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
EW! Its going to rain and snow here this weekend...After 65degrees all week I cant believe it is going to snow again!

Hope the pics helped some...Thank you for your help with em, I finally understand now


----------



## redrosary (Mar 31, 2005)

Has anyone bought any of the amplified cremes yet?


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 1, 2005)

Woohoo...All depotted perfectly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I need another blush pan.....sigh...


----------



## Onederland (Apr 1, 2005)

Any pics of Orchidsheen/Roseland?

I know its really fuschia-Y

But i need pics!

Cant wait to hit the store tommorrow.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 1, 2005)

Cockatease looks soooo nice. Groan. I could've sworn they used that name on some previous lipstick...must've dreamed it. Thank goodness I'm not that into powder blushes. Proud to admit (or perhaps brave on this board!) but the colours don't really appeal to me.


----------



## Alison (Apr 1, 2005)

Is there a blush duo that has a light-ish pink and peach colour?


----------



## foreveratorifan (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm going to Des Moines tomorrow to check out the blushes and new lipsticks! I can't wait...

I have limited myself to 2 lipsticks and 1 blush....I hope I can stick to that.

I'm so glad you can depot the blushes as well since I have one more spot in my blush palette that needs to be filled


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redrosary* 
_Has anyone bought any of the amplified cremes yet?_

 
YESSSS!!!! i bought 3 yesterday! LOVE THEM!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













i bought full bodied, molassie, and coffee shop! i posted a review of all 3 on the mac review forum


----------



## FemmeNoir (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm NC25 and I tried the blushes on my hand. All looked muddy or not my color. Any recs for me to try on my face? Thanks!


----------



## leppy (Apr 2, 2005)

Trust Fund / Pinker Peach = Sunbasque / Peachy Keen

I've heard people say they're not the same so I went back to check. Swatched them on my skin, on the SAs skin, on my sisters skin, on paper.. used different brushes.. did everything I could to make them look different and they are the same people!! If you were thinking about either of those this is certainly a great deal, but if you have them both.. save your money!!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Apr 3, 2005)

I bought Primpin'/Golden Kitty because I have NOTHING like either of those colors...and really I think these work awesome if you don't have a lot of blush colors or can find something different from what you already have! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also bought:
Cockatease (it is gorgeous and different than Dainty Cake)
Rukus....too fun!!!!


----------

